# Concerned about my Cichlid tank, Need some help.



## DanV (Oct 15, 2019)

Hey guys. 
Wondering if you could lend a hand with helping me figure this one out. I'm new to cichlid keeping. Had my tank for 5 months now.
Here's my issue..... One of my original mbunas has developed some weird looking skin. See attached pic. Doesn't seem to bother him at all, still eats etc. I have removed him and placed into my 10 gal tank. What I have noticed is that my others are flashing on and off. Noticed alittle damage to the skin, scales and on some alittle redness (assuming caused my flashing on the sand).
I currently have 21 cichlids averaging 3 1/2"
90 gallon aquarium 
78 F water temp
Using an API water test kit
.25 ammiona (can't get lower then that)
0 nitrites 40 ppm of nitrates (usually runs at 20 ppm, did a 50% water change yesterday and still at 40 ppm)(I'll do another water change today) 7.4 PH. 
Using Prime water conditioner. 
Running 2 tidal 110s (on low flow) and a Fluval 406 canister (running full out) Around 30% water change twice per week.

If anyone has any suggestions pls send them my way. Thanks


----------



## AustinLear (Apr 17, 2013)

The photo is honestly too low quality to be able to tell anything at all.

The ammonia, in my experience, is what is causing them to flash though sometimes they will do so for territorial reasons. 

You say you can't get it lower, how come? Was the tank cycled and more importantly, cycled for that many large fish? You say its been running for five months, so I assume you did complete a cycle but was it ready for so many fish?


----------

